# Protecting Particle Board Under Sink



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Epoxy is water proof; so are several layers of paint. Any way to construct/buy a drip pan? A baking sheet may work. I had one sink that was impossible to seal w/out re-doing some awkward plumbing, so I put a pan under it for a few years till I got to the redo.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

A place I used to work had bare particle board under the sinks. When ever we flipped an apartment we installed a sheet of floor vinyl. Looked good and won't stick to stuff.


----------



## Jessidog (Jun 21, 2011)

My kitchen cabinet is also made from particle board. The most common leak over the years has been when the disposal rusts through and starts to leak. I have a baking sheet (as suggested previously) under it now. The front edge of the floor of the cabinet had the most severe damage with the particle board swollen and broken. I bought a pine Wainscoting kit from Lowes for no more $20, IIRC. I cut away the damaged section and used the Wainscoting and a piece of trim on the cabinet floor. I finished with several coats of polyurethane. It did a nice job of repairing the cabinet floor without extensive replacement and $.

David


----------



## Sycamore Inn (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  I have a plastic bucket underneath the sink right now but do not want to use a drip pan to solve the problem. I want to seal the board as much as possible and fix the leak then place something over the particle board - plastic - vinyl - whatever. 

Thanks again for the suggestions. 

Barbara


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

2-3 coats of an exterior grade polyurethane, such as Helmsman Spar Varnish will seal up the particle board, and protect it from water.


----------

